# Obama's Memoir A Tissue Of Lies



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Public Trust: *Our president, it seems, is quite the fabulist. A new book reveals he fabricated yet another story in his 1995 memoir, this one about a white girlfriend complaining about black anger.
In his supposedly nonfiction memoir, "Dreams From My Father," Obama claims he and the girlfriend got into a "big fight" after seeing a New York play by a black writer. He became annoyed when she allegedly asked "why black people were so angry all the time."
Obama biographer David Maraniss contacted the former girlfriend, Genevieve Cook, who insists the scene never took place. She says they never even saw a show by a black playwright.
Maraniss, who works for the Washington Post, snagged an interview with the president and asked him about the discrepancy. Obama agreed with Cook's account.
So why did he make up the anecdote? He told Maraniss it was a "useful theme to make about sort of the interactions that I had in the relationships with white girlfriends."
How convenient - especially when the overall theme of his bitter memoir is white racism.
Obama told another whopper in his autobiography. He wrote that while thumbing through a copy of Life magazine, he came across a story about a black man who underwent chemical treatments to lighten his skin. He claims he recoiled in horror at the photo of the bleached man, who looked like "an albino."

http://news.investors.com/article/6...oose-with-facts-about-past.htm?ven=OutBrainCP


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Maybe one of.our liberal members could address this....yeah I didn't think so....fuckin Cunts.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Wait, you mean Obama lies; that must be wrong. We all know he is infallible.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

A tissue, huh?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mtc said:


> Barack Hussein Obama is unworthy to wipe my arse !!


Oh come on. You would have to be shitting golden nuggets. He can wipe my ass any time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

263FPD said:


> He can wipe my ass any time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think he has plans for you V, Messin with Uncle Omar wasn't cool


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Great Movie!


----------

